# 1. HP Drucker druckt "rückwärts" in Win10 oder manchmal gar nicht.... 2. HP Drucker druckt gar nicht mehr nach Einsatz "nachgemachte" Patrone



## Nexus71 (14. Februar 2018)

*1. HP Drucker druckt "rückwärts" in Win10 oder manchmal gar nicht.... 2. HP Drucker druckt gar nicht mehr nach Einsatz "nachgemachte" Patrone*

1. Hi, habe bei Bekannten Probleme mit HP Drucker - er druckt rückwärts obwohl nicht so eingestellt. Und zwar bei PDF, Word, Excel etc. Wenn man nun "umgekehrter Reihenfolge" einstellte druckte er vorwärts. Allerdings druckte er zuvor auch manchmal gar nicht, ich hatte gesehen, dass Treiber zu alt sowie Drucker 2 x installiert war. Ich habe also alles gelöscht und den letzten Treiber draufgemacht (der aber wohl noch für Win8 war). Er druckte dann eine Weile ok, aber immer noch falsche Reihenfolge. Dann wurde ich benachrichtigt, dass er gar nicht mehr druckt. 

Ich habe alle möglichen EInstellungen probiert und auch gegoogelt nach Problem, keine Lösung. Habe dann dem Mann seinen - noch älteren - vorigen Drucker / auch HP, wieder installiert (mit Treiber von Win8 auch) und der druckt nun zuverlässig, aber - ich glaube - immer noch rückwärts. Muss die Tage nochmal anrufen, ob er immer noch geht und ob immer noch falsche Reihenfolge. D.h. also Blatt 2 kommt vor Blatt 1 aus dem Drucker.


2. Die beste Lösung wäre natürlich, den HP mit zu mir zu nehmen und auf dem Win7 zu testen. Aber ev. kennt jemand Problem ? Ich hatte denselben Drucker wie "älterer HP2" hier, der funzte mit 7. Nun geht zwar nur noch Scanner, weil ich eine "nachgemachte" Patrone einsetzte. Da wollte er nicht mehr drucken und meldete "keine Schwarzpatrone" vorhanden. Lt. HP müssten Kontakte gesäubert werden, was ich machte, sowie die nachgemachte Patrone durch eine (noch 20-30% volle Orig Patrone ersetzte), aber er will nicht mehr drucken.


----------



## Nexus71 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1. HP Drucker druckt "rückwärts" in Win10 oder manchmal gar nicht.... 2. HP Drucker druckt gar nicht mehr nach Einsatz "nachgemachte" Patrone*

Die og. Probleme scheinen relativ unbekannt zu sein....


----------



## TohruLP (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1. HP Drucker druckt "rückwärts" in Win10 oder manchmal gar nicht.... 2. HP Drucker druckt gar nicht mehr nach Einsatz "nachgemachte" Patrone*

Mein HP-Drucker druckt auch rückwärts, aber ich empfinde das nicht als Problem sondern als Vorteil, da dann gleich die erste Seite des Dokuments vorn ist und man nicht erst alles umdrehen muss. Ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme, also kann dir da auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Nexus71 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1. HP Drucker druckt "rückwärts" in Win10 oder manchmal gar nicht.... 2. HP Drucker druckt gar nicht mehr nach Einsatz "nachgemachte" Patrone*



TohruLP schrieb:


> Mein HP-Drucker druckt auch rückwärts, aber ich empfinde das nicht als Problem sondern als Vorteil, da dann gleich die erste Seite des Dokuments vorn ist und man nicht erst alles umdrehen muss. Ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme, also kann dir da auch nicht helfen.



Hi, welcher Typ ist Dein HP ? Und kann es sein er nutzt auch noch alte Treiber ? zb. also Du hast Win10 aber nur Win8 Treiber dafür?


----------



## TohruLP (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1. HP Drucker druckt "rückwärts" in Win10 oder manchmal gar nicht.... 2. HP Drucker druckt gar nicht mehr nach Einsatz "nachgemachte" Patrone*

Ich habe einen HP Envy 4520 und nutze Windows 10. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe ich gar keine Treiber selbst installiert, sondern einfach alles mit dem Programm "HP Smart" eingerichtet.


----------

